# 3D Quader



## tommuhh (22. Oktober 2005)

moinsen!

habe bei euch ein tolles tutorial gefunden (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials10901.html) kriege es irgendwie aber nicht hin, da bei mir kein 3D transformieren steht......zur info ich arbeite mit ps cs2

könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Oktober 2005)

Werfe mal einen Blick auf die CD. Dort müsste unter den Plug-Ins die entsprechende *.8BF-Datei zu finden sein - so war das jedenfalls bei CS.


----------



## Terrabug (23. Oktober 2005)

Bei der Crative Suite CS2 kann man das auf der Zugaben CD unter
Zugaben\Photoshop CS2\Optionale Zusatzmodule\Filter 
finden.
Bisher lies sich das dann unter dem gleichen Pfad auf der PS-Standalone-CD finden...


----------



## emiglio (23. Oktober 2005)

War bei meinem CS2 auch nicht dabei, habs aber von Photoshop 6 rüberkopiert.
Einfach in den Ordner Pfad/zu/Photoshop/Zusatzmodule/Filter kopieren.
Danach erreichbar unter Filter > Rendering-Filter > 3D-Transformieren.


----------

